
Git for structured data? really? - amirouche
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/git-for-structured-data-really-19819a29e6
======
physicsyogi
> The goal of this project is to build a functional database.

> neon is a persistent set storing quads ie. 4-tuples made of:

> (graph, subject, predicate, object)

Sounds interesting. And reminds me of Datomic.

(Edit: formatting)

